# gutloading waxworms



## Queenfreak (Oct 12, 2010)

What should i feed them to make them more nutricious for my reptiles?

My mealworms get porridge oats, Locusts and crickets get bug grub plus fresh carrots, apples, potatos and greens. Surely wood shavings can't be the best for the waxworms?


----------



## starfox (Nov 21, 2010)

They don't eat the shavings, it's just there for protection 
Theres not much you can do to make them more healthy, other than dusting them with calcium and vits. Even if you did gutload them, it wouldn't make much difference.
Instead, only use waxworms seldom as a treat instead, instead of being part of your reps diet. Crickets are a great staple, although if they freak you out (like me lol) dubia roaches are awesome too


----------



## phelsumaman (Aug 14, 2008)

starfox said:


> They don't eat the shavings, it's just there for protection
> Theres not much you can do to make them more healthy, other than dusting them with calcium and vits. Even if you did gutload them, it wouldn't make much difference.
> Instead, only use waxworms seldom as a treat instead, instead of being part of your reps diet. Crickets are a great staple, although if they freak you out (like me lol) dubia roaches are awesome too


I breed my own waxworms (both greater & lesser), they eat honey as they are pests of beehives, there is a simple culture medium in the feeder section, if you want to properly gut load them I can post a much better method which is much more nutritious, let me know if you want me to post?

They are a treat only food though as they are quite fatty & are also hard to digest


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

phelsumaman said:


> I breed my own waxworms (both greater & lesser), they eat honey as they are pests of beehives, there is a simple culture medium in the feeder section, if you want to properly gut load them I can post a much better method which is much more nutritious, let me know if you want me to post?
> 
> They are a treat only food though as they are quite fatty & are also hard to digest


i would like to see your better way of gut loading them,
sorry to hyjack the thread but thought it was better than starting another one
if i have got my beardie to nearly 15 inches with out ever eating a wax worm should i avoid them i ask because i have just been given a tub free and want to use them up.
he would only get 2 a week


----------



## phelsumaman (Aug 14, 2008)

sorry for the late reply - the recepie below will help you to get some nourishment into them & can also be used to breed them if required

500g liquid honey
500g glycerin (available from all good pharmacists over the counter)
200g brewers yeast
200g wheat germ
200g low fat milk powder
2kg wheat bran* or * 1.5kg wheat bran with 500g oats

Method:- 
Mix the honey & glycerine well by hand or by food blender.
Mix the dry ingredients together.
Slowly add the dry ingredients to the wet mixture mixing well - you are looking for a consistency which is sticky but slightly flaky but dough like in consistency.

This formula makes a hell of a lot of culture medium so you can either reduce the quantities or you can make one big batch & freeze the rest. If you are freezing the mixture, be sure to thaw out at 30c for several days as the worms won’t eat crystallised honey.


----------

